# pc-sysinstall config or bsdinstall?



## magikman (Aug 7, 2013)

Hello,

     I am in the process of planning out a FreeBSD installation system that will allow me to rapidly deploy servers. Based on what I have been reading people are using either the bsdinstall process or pc-sysinstall to accomplish this. Additionally, I have been reading that eventually pc-sysinstall and bsdinstall will be merged into one installer. This leaves me questioning which process will be the best solution in the future? I would like to set this up once. Should I go with bsdinstall and write all the required scripts or should I go the path of pc-sysinstall with a few scripts to tie back to a configuration? Does anyone have a firm understanding of the project goals?

Thanks!


----------



## Monoecus (Aug 7, 2013)

bsdinstall is the standard installer with FreeBSD 9.0 and above. So, there is actually not much choice for you. Just fire up the install medium and you will be guided through the install easily.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 7, 2013)

pc-sysinstall(8) is included in the base, and much more powerful than bsdinstall(8).  There was a presentation at BSDCan this year about using it with PXE https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yz2_n2yicnc which is worth watching.


----------



## J65nko (Aug 7, 2013)

In theZFS Madness guide, section _3.1. Server with Two Disks_ you can see the commands needed to prepare a disk for ZFS, extract the installation files and do some post-installation tasks. This is very simple to script.

A few days ago I posted a Makefile that automates this particular setup. Using that makefile you can set up a FreeBSD system booting from ZFS within five minutes, by just typing `# make all`.

BTW After I have converted the accompanying article to the specific vBulletin tags used here, it will be posted here too


----------



## magikman (Aug 7, 2013)

I appreciate each response supplied. While each response was helpful I am looking for more of a roadmap of where things are headed. Based on discussions I have read on mailing lists it would seem the FreeBSD installer world is in somewhat of a flux at the moment. If you read through the thread posted below you will see what I am saying. 

http://www.mail-archive.com/freebsd-hackers@freebsd.org/msg167712.html

Within this thread there is a lengthy discussion about merging pc-sysinstall, bsdinstall and also bsdconfig. In addition to the thread posted, there is also a project (https://wiki.freebsd.org/PCBSDInstallMerge) to use pc-sysinstall as the backend for bsdinstall (also talked about within the thread). My question is more centered around the format of a unattended install going forward. While I could create a PXE/automated install using the bsdinstall way or the pc-sysinstall way, I would much prefer to go the future-proof route. I don't enjoy doing things twice. 

Thanks!


----------



## alexseitsinger (Feb 18, 2015)

magikman said:


> Within this thread there is a lengthy discussion about merging pc-sysinstall, bsdinstall and also bsdconfig. In addition to the thread posted, there is also a project (https://wiki.freebsd.org/PCBSDInstallMerge) to use pc-sysinstall as the backend for bsdinstall (also talked about within the thread). My question is more centered around the format of a unattended install going forward. While I could create a PXE/automated install using the bsdinstall way or the pc-sysinstall way, I would much prefer to go the future-proof route. I don't enjoy doing things twice.



Agreed. Automating custom release installations seems to be significantly easier when using pc-sysinstall. Since it's a bit older its been documented(sysinstall) much more, so researching is easier too. Obviously bsdInstall can accomplish this, since an interactive installation requires more compared to preset variables from a script. Sadly, this remains unclear to me.


----------

